# CRUSHED my public speaking phobia today w/inderal!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rob

I have ALWAYS had panic attacks during presentations and my last experience I ran out a minute into the speech in a full blown fit.

I NEVER thought ANYTHING would help remotely at all but I went to see a one doc who scripted inderal and another doc who put me on klonopin.

People always said things like its "natural" to be nervous. Even if its a little bit.


Well I told myself basically if this doesnt work Im never giving a speech again. And it helped kill my anticipation anxiety.


I got up there in front of class (university, like 30 ppl in the class)
And took a minute to gather my presentation. 
And I was NOT even the lleast bit nervous or anxious AT ALL. I spoke slow, calm and relaxed. I rarely stuttered and dont recall using that many crutch words like "umm" or "uhh".

It was like 15 mins and throughout the whole speech I gave great eye contact and it couldnt have went any better.

Now what I want people to know is how BAD I was BEFORE this. I would shake, my face would twitch, my voice would crack, I would sweat and eventually my heart would race till I got dizzy and would fall down.

I wasnt particulary happy afterwards, I was more or less content and felt like it was something I more or less deserved so shouldnt be estatic about it.

I have another presentation/speech tommorow and I DONT CARE. Not even the slightest bit of anxiety. This is coming from someone who use to vomit a week before a speech from anxiety. It wasnt all meds, I did do a lot of reading and attended some toastmasters meetings as well.

But for anyone facing the same issue I had. I beg of you.. go see a doctor, read about how to give a good speech, attend a few toastmasters meetings (you dont even have to speak if you dont want but youll still learn valuable ****) and I hope you can experience the same results I have.

This phobia literally use to control my life and now Im confused and its funny, Im kinda lookiing for something to obsess and worry about now and cant find anything lol. Thanks to the forums also and all the people because this place was a major resource in helping me overcome these fears too.

love ~ Rob


----------



## Softy785

That's awesome, thanks for sharing that! I also take klonopin + inderal, and haven't given a speech on it yet, but I have several presentations coming up in class within the next few weeks, so we'll see how it goes. If you can have that success with those meds, than so can i!


----------



## hello it's me

*re: CRUSHED my public speaking phobia today w/inderal!!!!!!!*

Great story man. I bombed my fair share of times speaking in front of crowds. It's good to see people CAN get over it.


----------



## Rob

*re: CRUSHED my public speaking phobia today w/inderal!!!!!!!*

Thanks guys!!

As an update I had another presentation today. It was EVEN BETTER!! I couldnt believe it. I was so relaxed I started asking people questions and before I knew it I had sprung a debate between the students in class that went on for like 10 mins straight which wound up ending my speech because I ran out of time and they kinda took over. But Im sooo happy now because two times means its definently my fix.

And it use to be a NIGHTMARE, REALLY REALLY UNIMAGINABLY *BAD*. I really hope others can share the same success I have had with these 2 drugs. Im still in shock from how far I've came with these meds.. WOW.


----------



## foxtrot

*re: CRUSHED my public speaking phobia today w/inderal!!!!!!!*

well done man. ive only been able to use inderal for presentations but its helped so much knowing that my body isnt going to fall apart. as i use it infrequently and at a large dose for presentations i almost feel like im tripping whilst up there but it gets you through and you are pretty much bulletproof from any physical problems, if you know your topic well i find inderal alone can do the business


----------



## Gerard

Awesome stuff, Rob. Keep it up!


----------



## Rob

*re: CRUSHED my public speaking phobia today w/inderal!!!!!!!*

Thanks again guys like this is seriously better than when I lost my virginity.. Im DEAD serious.

And the weird thing is, I walk around campus now and my overall baseline worrying/anxiety level is getting better by the day.

Like I always had this phobia in the back of my head owning my identity and subconsiously I think it really was distancing myself from other people always thinking "im not normal, i have issues that a lot of people dont"

I just REALLY REALLY REALLY hope wish and pray anyone dealing with this issue can overcome it. Life still isnt a bowl of cherries but this has been a major turning point for me. I can't wait till I get my doctorate one day, I've decided I'm going to deal strictly with people suffering from SA and phobias that manifest from it.

I just can't explain what an uplift this has been for me and my self-esteem.
Thanks again to these forums/mods and everyone else trying to carry each other through the process of gaining control over this disorder.


----------



## victory

*Best Man Speech*

So I was pretty much dreading my brother's best man speech ever since he asked me to be his best man roughly 1 year ago. There literally wasn't a day that went by that I didn't think of it and the fact that I had to stand up in front of 200 friends, relatives, and randoms and tell them all about how great my brother and his fiance are for eachother (even though I'm not a big fan of her). I've given several presentations before and was actually pretty decent, but in this situation the stakes are higher than ever, and I've watched more than one poor soul crash and burn up there. I had 1 recent bad public speaking appearance because I was blindsided to role-play with the teacher at a sales training class so that pretty much ruined my confidence from there on out when it came to public speaking. The bottom line is thank GOD for Inderal. The day came and I took about 20mg Inderal and .25 Xanax right before the cermony because the heart was pumping too hard to even remotely enjoy the moment....but that calmed me down nicely during the I DO's. Then cocktail hour came and I knew I was about 1 hour from game time and I downed 40mgs of Inderal and another .25 of Xanax. Worked like a charm! When the DJ gave me the mike I was calm and ready to rock! I pretty much slayed the speech and received many props afterward. The fact that it calmed my racing heart down was huge cuz I know that puppy would've been beating out of my chest which would have lead to a quivering voice. No sweaty palms either and those always accompany the rapid heart beat with me. I HIGHLY recommend it to anyone needing help during any type of speech. God Bless.


----------



## Ian231

Inderal is a beta blocker right? I'm supposed to be using adderall next month i believe, hope i have as good results. Grats on your speech.


----------



## _AJ_

hurrayy!!


----------



## mind_games

Wow its really nice to hear this. Well done guys .



Rob said:


> ...
> And it use to be a NIGHTMARE, REALLY REALLY UNIMAGINABLY *BAD*. I really hope others can share the same success I have had with *these 2 drugs*. Im still in shock from how far I've came with these meds.. WOW.


What was the other drug other than inderal?


----------



## styler5

It seems there IS a cure for some social phobics. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## bowlingpins

Rob said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> *As an update I had another presentation today. It was EVEN BETTER!! I couldnt believe it. I was so relaxed I started asking people questions and before I knew it I had sprung a debate between the students in class that went on for like 10 mins straight which wound up ending my speech because I ran out of time and they kinda took over. But Im sooo happy now because two times means its definently my fix.*
> 
> And it use to be a NIGHTMARE, REALLY REALLY UNIMAGINABLY *BAD*. I really hope others can share the same success I have had with these 2 drugs. Im still in shock from how far I've came with these meds.. WOW.


Wow, most people would not be able to comfortably do what do you did there. It must have felt very empowering and intellectually stimulating to have all these people to bounce your ideas off of.

I have begun speaking up in groups much more easily too, the past few weeks.


----------



## Broken heart

Hi

I really have severly public speaking fear I cant talk more than half a min my voice would crack 
do you think it will work on me?

How about now do you still have this kinda fear?


----------



## VagueResemblance

Broken heart said:


> Hi
> 
> I really have severly public speaking fear I cant talk more than half a min my voice would crack
> do you think it will work on me?
> 
> How about now do you still have this kinda fear?


Hey, I'm not trying to be mean, really, but you resurrected a thread started in 2007, resurrected in 2009 and here we are in late 2010 already. It's not very likely the OP and others are around to answer. I'd suggest starting a new thread asking about the medications, instead. 

I haven't any experience with this medication so unfortunately can't answer. I am curious too though.

And welcome to the board.


----------



## Statik

Rob, have you tried just taking Klonopin alone by itself? If so, how did that work for you? I'm curious to know; would you say that it is the Inderal that is most responsible for bringing about this positive change in you, or would you say the Klonopin is the most effective portion of the combination?

Congratulations on finding a treatment that works well for you. Quite inspiring and uplifting to see others being able to overcome their sickness in such a powerful and dramatic way.


----------



## millenniumman75

Awesome, Rob! :boogie :boogie :boogie
I am glad it is working for you!


----------



## Sapphiress

I think that's great that this thread was resurrected.. I didn't know it was that old until something was said, but I am glad to have read it.. I don't exactly believe in medications but I will look into these.. I was on medications (mostly for depression despite the anxiety being my main concern) from 14 to about 24 but it seems a lifetime ago now and I was so happy to get off of them.. however, the effexor and other 3 anti-ds never alleviated my anxiety too much so I guess I wouldn't have that much faith or belief in prescription medication being good for you..


----------

